# Astell & Kern ACRO L1000



## alphanumerix1 (Oct 11, 2017)

New headphone Amp/Dac combo by Astell & Kern

No official realease date or specs yet but looks quite interesting.


----------



## Wyd4

Interesting.
Would look great on my desk at work.


----------



## alphanumerix1 (Oct 18, 2017)

Closer look, With a 2.5,3.5,6.5,xlr and speaker outs this is shaping up to be a very interesting dac/amp combo.


----------



## Giraku

I found this info on several website reporting the Canjam (kind of) in Japan happening right now.

It is designed to be placed on the left side so that users can use mouse on the right side. Headphone jacks are on the left side of the unit.

Here is the announced specs:
Design: Dual AK4490
Output level: Unbalanced 5Vrms, Balanced 10 Vrms
Amplifier output: 20W (4 ohm)
Supporting native DSD up to DSD256
PCM: Up to 32/384










Some more photos from av.watch.impress.co.jp


----------



## alphanumerix1

Thoughts and impression on how the unit felt to use and sound quality?


----------



## Giraku

alphanumerix1 said:


> Thoughts and impression on how the unit felt to use and sound quality?


I wish I could answer the questions. I found these images on the web as I described.

If there is anyone who experienced ACRO L1000, please chime in!!


----------



## Giraku

Now it's on Astell&Kern website. Still there is no price info yet, though...

https://www.astellnkern.com/eng/con...scg=CG213060&spos=0&tcg=&tpos=0&gcode=SC28930


----------



## haiku

Interesting, that they´re using the "old" AKM4490 Dacs for the amp. Imo understandable, as I like my AK380 with dual AKM4490 Dacs also more (at the moment) than my SP1000Cu with its dual AKM4497EQ.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Giraku said:


> Now it's on Astell&Kern website. Still there is no price info yet, though...
> 
> https://www.astellnkern.com/eng/con...scg=CG213060&spos=0&tcg=&tpos=0&gcode=SC28930



Word is around $900-1000usd


----------



## Giraku

alphanumerix1 said:


> Word is around $900-1000usd


That would be great. But I heard different opinions as well, which suggest a bit more.


----------



## haiku

Price is 899,- USD.


----------



## Giraku

haiku said:


> Price is 899,- USD.


Thank you for the info, @haiku.
I also got the same number from one of the retailer.
Now, it's a good price, but I worry about overall quality of the amplifier section.
DAC chips are the same configuration as AK380, which can be relatively inexpensive. But still the price is kind of low to have good amplifier section because it covers not only HPs but also speakers.
We will see...


----------



## haiku

Giraku said:


> Thank you for the info, @haiku.
> I also got the same number from one of the retailer.
> Now, it's a good price, but I worry about overall quality of the amplifier section.
> DAC chips are the same configuration as AK380, which can be relatively inexpensive. But still the price is kind of low to have good amplifier section because it covers not only HPs but also speakers.
> We will see...



The ACRO will have enhanced versions of the AK4490 Dacs.


----------



## Giraku

haiku said:


> The ACRO will have enhanced versions of the AK4490 Dacs.


Interesting. Do you have any further details about how they are enhanced?


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Just saw the spec sheet.  So 15W out for the speakers?  Does anyone have a recommendation for a small desktop speaker that would complement these?


----------



## Giraku

ACRO L1000 has been officially released:
https://us.astellnkern.com/collections/home-audio/products/acro-l1000


----------



## obsidyen

Interesting product. It's nice that it also drives speakers.


----------



## sweetben

it seems nuts, that nothing has really been written about this amp/dac.  People go nuts for their portable players.  I am tempted to pull the trigger on one, but I'll wait till I read review or two.  Thinking about the L1000 or the Quesstyle CMA400i.


----------



## obsidyen

I agree... This seems like a really nice amp/dac for bedroom. You can drive small speakers and headphones with one device.


----------



## TYATYA

On pics we see sp1000 -usb- acro - hd800s. Hope the amp have same sq sp1000 line out. 
Anyone can list some small PASSIVE spk desktop size would be use on acro?


----------



## obsidyen

This is quite good: https://www.dali-speakers.com/loudspeakers/zensor/zensor-1/


----------



## haiku

Just got the confirmation from a trustworthy source that the amp is only for beginners.


----------



## Wyd4

haiku said:


> Just got the confirmation from a trustworthy source that the amp is only for beginners.



Why is that?
Is it easy to use with good instructions?


----------



## Giraku

OK. I got mine yesterday!!











Currently testing with various HPs and IEMs comparing against SP1000Cu and Hugo 2.
As for the HP driving power, I tested it with my friend's Beyerdynamic T1.2 and had to turn the volume up to ~90%.

Also it seems like the filters are not working (bass boost and high gain mode). Maybe it requires a firmware update.
@JasonNYC, do you have any info about the filters and firmware update?


----------



## JasonNYC

Giraku said:


> OK. I got mine yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Giraku not sure about the filters, I haven't actually played with a retail version yet. The pre production unit that I used had all of the filters working correctly.  I am at CES with our team. Let me ask them for more info and get back to you.


----------



## Giraku

JasonNYC said:


> @Giraku not sure about the filters, I haven't actually played with a retail version yet. The pre production unit that I used had all of the filters working correctly.  I am at CES with our team. Let me ask them for more info and get back to you.


Thank you, @JasonNYC.


----------



## sweetben

At minimum it really is a great looking amp.

Going off topic for a sec...I notice you have the new  green Fostex 900's.  Assuming you've heard the red ones, have you noticed any differences in the sound?


----------



## Giraku

sweetben said:


> At minimum it really is a great looking amp.
> 
> Going off topic for a sec...I notice you have the new  green Fostex 900's.  Assuming you've heard the red ones, have you noticed any differences in the sound?


Yes, I heard the red ones. Actually, I have been a fan of TH900 for a while but did not buy because of the color. The green one fits me very well.
Soundwise, they got exactly the same driver/cable except for the finish color. I don't hear any difference at all. So I think it is safe to assume that the limited emerald green edition is essentially the same as the good old red ones in the sound department.


----------



## Giraku

Ok. I have been playing with L1000 for 2 days now. It's still premature to review it, but I just want to share my initial impressions.

L1000 is a well built small amplifier that doesn't require much space to set up. I love the soft clicking feel of its epic sized volume knob.

My signal path is:
MacBook Pro (2016) -> Roon 1.4 -> L1000
It is nice to have a variety of connection options for headphones and IEMs. I'm using the following connections:
HE1kv2 -> XLR balanced
TH900 -> standard stereo unbalanced
Tribute 7 -> 3.5mm unbalanced
JH Layla 2 -> 2.5mm balanced
Andromeda -> 3.5mm unbalanced

Again it is a bit premature to conclude its sound characteristics at this moment. But compared to Hugo 2 and SP1000Cu, L1000 is smoother and fuller sounding with less resolution/separation/air. For its price, it is quite enjoyable with its slightly laid back presentation.
I will share more detailed review after a couple of weeks of listening.


----------



## Giraku

I forgot to mention one thing in my previous post.
L1000 does not have "Low" gain mode so that some audible hiss exist with Andromeda. "High" gain mode is doing nothing at this moment. Or at least the effect is not obvious to my ears.


----------



## alphanumerix1

Interesting thanks for posting your thoughts.


----------



## Giraku

JasonNYC said:


> @Giraku not sure about the filters, I haven't actually played with a retail version yet. The pre production unit that I used had all of the filters working correctly.  I am at CES with our team. Let me ask them for more info and get back to you.


@JasonNYC  Have you had a chance to discuss with your team regarding the filter issue? I would greatly appreciate it if you could provide me some info.


----------



## JasonNYC

Giraku said:


> @JasonNYC  Have you had a chance to discuss with your team regarding the filter issue? I would greatly appreciate it if you could provide me some info.


@Giraku sorry for the delay.  It looks like all my responses from CES never posted, then got hit with a nasty bout of the flu and have been out of commission for a week.

To answer your question, I was told the filters are pretty subtle.  As with the case of EQ and our players, all of our filtering is passive and will produce a change in sound, but not overly drastic.  We do not like to digitally manipulate the original sound since our goal is to try to produce the most natural sound possible, like it was originally recorded in the studio.

I spent some time with the L1000 at CES and agree, there is not much noticeable change.  However, on the unit that had about 200 hours of burn-in vs the one that had a lot less, there was noticeable difference in sound when switching filters.


----------



## 10volt

Giraku said:


> L1000 is a well built small amplifier that doesn't require much space to set up. I love the soft clicking feel of its epic sized volume knob.
> 
> .



The volume control is probably digital,  so do you know how many steps the volume control are? Does it allow finetuning of volume?



Giraku said:


> My signal path is:
> MacBook Pro (2016) -> Roon 1.4 -> L1000
> It is nice to have a variety of connection options for headphones and IEMs. I'm using the following connections:
> HE1kv2 -> XLR balanced
> ...



Any hiss with the HE1kv2 headphone?


----------



## Giraku

JasonNYC said:


> @Giraku sorry for the delay.  It looks like all my responses from CES never posted, then got hit with a nasty bout of the flu and have been out of commission for a week.
> 
> To answer your question, I was told the filters are pretty subtle.  As with the case of EQ and our players, all of our filtering is passive and will produce a change in sound, but not overly drastic.  We do not like to digitally manipulate the original sound since our goal is to try to produce the most natural sound possible, like it was originally recorded in the studio.
> 
> I spent some time with the L1000 at CES and agree, there is not much noticeable change.  However, on the unit that had about 200 hours of burn-in vs the one that had a lot less, there was noticeable difference in sound when switching filters.


Thank you, @JasonNYC, for your input. My L1000 is still a bit under 100 hours, and there is almost no difference among 3 different filter settings yet.
I will revisit this after completing the burning in process for more than 200 hours.

One disappointing thing is that there is no "High Gain" mode so that it can drive hard-to-drive cans. As I mentioned in my previous post, I had to turn the volume up to 95% for Beyerdynamic T1.2. For HE1kv2, I set the volume to 80 to 85%. In both cases, L1000 drove these cans with authority. However, depending on the recordings, especially classical music in DSD, even 100% volume may not be enough.
I thought the red filter (high gain) was supposed to be a simple gain boost. But it seems like not the case.

Is there any plan adding a true high gain mode in the future firmware update?


----------



## Giraku

10volt said:


> The volume control is probably digital,  so do you know how many steps the volume control are? Does it allow finetuning of volume?


I don't know how many steps it has. But yes, it allows very fine tuning of the volume. Maybe too fine because sometimes I have to turn the knob quite a lot. But it always feels good.
@JasonNYC, could you tell us how many steps there are in the volume control?



10volt said:


> Any hiss with the HE1kv2 headphone?


No hiss with my HE1kv2. CampFire Andromeda is the only one produces audible hiss. But the amount/volume of the hiss is small enough so that there is no distraction from listening music.


----------



## Giraku

At a meeting equivalent to CanJam in Japan, Astell & Kern announced a desktop speaker system called ACRO S1000.
Obviously, S1000 is designed to be paired with L1000.

Here is a link to the Japanese audio site (turn on the translation feature on):
https://www.phileweb.com/news/d-av/201802/10/43278.html


----------



## Giraku

Here are some pictures of S1000 that I found on the web.


----------



## Sound Eq

i really look forward to more impressions please


----------



## Giraku (Mar 1, 2018)

Powered speakers designed for ACRO L1000 is now available for pre-order:
https://us.astellnkern.com/products...123719145&mc_cid=117ddf544b&mc_eid=7670e920ec

Edit: S1000 speaker system is not powered. It is designed to be driven by L1000 amplifier.


----------



## JasonNYC

Giraku said:


> Powered speakers designed for ACRO L1000 is now available for pre-order:
> https://us.astellnkern.com/products...123719145&mc_cid=117ddf544b&mc_eid=7670e920ec


The S1000 speakers are part of our new ACRO desktop line.  They are designed to complement the L1000 Desktop Amp.  The S1000 speakers are NOT powered. They need to be connected to an amplifier such as the L1000.


----------



## Giraku

JasonNYC said:


> The S1000 speakers are part of our new ACRO desktop line.  They are designed to complement the L1000 Desktop Amp.  The S1000 speakers are NOT powered. They need to be connected to an amplifier such as the L1000.


Thank you, Jason, for the correction.
Now I understand that S1000 is designed to be driven by L1000.
Tempting...


----------



## Ultrainferno

For today's picture Sunday article we have a first look at the Astell & Kern ACRO L1000 desktop DAC/AMP unit. It's so incredibly beautiful. 
https://www.headfonia.com/picture-sunday-astell-kern-acro-l1000/


----------



## Woyaudadong

Giraku said:


> Thank you, Jason, for the correction.
> Now I understand that S1000 is designed to be driven by L1000.
> Tempting...


I tried JBL control 1 x which paired up quite good but the volume knob had to turn to the second last dot. For 2.5 and 3.5, it gave life to my heir 10, FAD Lab 1,velvet and sem 9 which I found hard to drive with AK 240ss or even sp1000ss.For fourte, u18,k10u,qdc Gemini s, AKT8ie, L1000 played no better than sp1000. For big cans such as k812, T1 and HD800, Hdva 600 was much more preferred.


----------



## cheznous

So I understand the idea of using this with a pc or a mac. But if you use with say an SP1000 are you not just using it as an external headphone amplifier and not using
the ACRO DAC as no optical in only USB.


----------



## Giraku

cheznous said:


> So I understand the idea of using this with a pc or a mac. But if you use with say an SP1000 are you not just using it as an external headphone amplifier and not using
> the ACRO DAC as no optical in only USB.


When you connect SP1000 to L1000, SP1000 becomes a transport. L1000 becomes DAC and amplifier. L1000 access only USB input, which is just for digital data.


----------



## cheznous

Giraku said:


> When you connect SP1000 to L1000, SP1000 becomes a transport. L1000 becomes DAC and amplifier. L1000 access only USB input, which is just for digital data.



But i thought sp1000 only had optical out. Is the usbc also digital out? 
What cable?


----------



## Giraku

cheznous said:


> But i thought sp1000 only had optical out. Is the usbc also digital out?
> What cable?


I use USB-C to micro USB cable for this purpose (SP1000 -> L1000).
I bought AK CD-Ripper II which includes this exact cable (it's a bit short, though).


----------



## JasonNYC

cheznous said:


> So I understand the idea of using this with a pc or a mac. But if you use with say an SP1000 are you not just using it as an external headphone amplifier and not using
> the ACRO DAC as no optical in only USB.


The SP1000 has digital output via USB-C.  When connected to the ACRO L1000, the SP1000 will act only as a source device and will use the L1000 dual-DAC and amp, bypassing the internal DACs in the SP1000.


----------



## Noughtgate

I was wondering as well if, with the appropriate cable, it could function as an external DAC for a smartphone capable of streaming from the charging port. But so far, I’m under the impression that there’s firmware that needs to be installed on a desktop for it to be used, which would rule out phones. My setup would be Tidal streaming through my phone’s micro USB port into the L1000 and bi-wired into a pair of SVS Ultra bookshelves.


----------



## Giraku

Noughtgate said:


> I was wondering as well if, with the appropriate cable, it could function as an external DAC for a smartphone capable of streaming from the charging port. But so far, I’m under the impression that there’s firmware that needs to be installed on a desktop for it to be used, which would rule out phones. My setup would be Tidal streaming through my phone’s micro USB port into the L1000 and bi-wired into a pair of SVS Ultra bookshelves.


You should be able to use your phone as a transport connected to L1000, which acts as a DAC/amplifier. But I don't understand the bi-wiring configuration. How is the signal supposed to flow?


----------



## benbun

love the design, but many questions regarding this DAC/AMP, any input would be appreciated.
1, can this DAC be used as pre-amp, any of the output be able to use as line-out or pre-out?
2, is this iphone compatible and if L1000 can play high res/DSD files through OTG with iOS apps like onkyo player.
3, I have a onkyo DAP, wondering if it will also play back from it on OTG.
4, would be nice to have an adapter to add airplay to connect wirelessly from iOS.
Thanks!


----------



## Giraku

benbun said:


> love the design, but many questions regarding this DAC/AMP, any input would be appreciated.
> 1, can this DAC be used as pre-amp, any of the output be able to use as line-out or pre-out?
> 2, is this iphone compatible and if L1000 can play high res/DSD files through OTG with iOS apps like onkyo player.
> 3, I have a onkyo DAP, wondering if it will also play back from it on OTG.
> ...


1. In my understanding, no. But still you can use the headphone out as line-out (variable).
2. Yes.
3. Should work.
4. Don't know anything about such an adapter.


----------



## JasonNYC

benbun said:


> can this DAC be used as pre-amp, any of the output be able to use as line-out or pre-out?


There is no Line-Out available. All the analog outputs are going through and after the volume control.



benbun said:


> 2, is this iphone compatible and if L1000 can play high res/DSD files through OTG with iOS apps like onkyo player.


Yes. And other major manufacturers’ Android phones and devices as well.



benbun said:


> 3, I have a onkyo DAP, wondering if it will also play back from it on OTG.


It should.  We do not have an Onkyo DAP here to test out.  It does work well with AK Players  



benbun said:


> 4, would be nice to have an adapter to add airplay to connect wirelessly from iOS.


There is no wireless connection available with L1000.


----------



## Giraku

@JasonNYC I asked the following questions 2 months ago. I would appreciate if I can get some input from you:

1. With the near future firmware update, is there any plan to add a true "High Gain" mode?
2. How many steps are there in the volume setup? I mean how many clicks does it require to bring volume 0 to max?

Thank you.


----------



## JasonNYC

Giraku said:


> @JasonNYC I asked the following questions 2 months ago. I would appreciate if I can get some input from you:
> 
> 1. With the near future firmware update, is there any plan to add a true "High Gain" mode?
> 2. How many steps are there in the volume setup? I mean how many clicks does it require to bring volume 0 to max?
> ...


@Giraku 

I apologize, I thought I had answered you. I was told there currently are no plans for an update to change or adjust the filter settings on the L1000.

I don't remember how many steps there are in rhe volume control and I don't have one with me. I will find out.


----------



## Giraku

JasonNYC said:


> @Giraku
> 
> I apologize, I thought I had answered you. I was told there currently are no plans for an update to change or adjust the filter settings on the L1000.
> 
> I don't remember how many steps there are in rhe volume control and I don't have one with me. I will find out.


Thank you, @JasonNYC!!


----------



## JasonNYC

Giraku said:


> 2. How many steps are there in the volume setup? I mean how many clicks does it require to bring volume 0 to max?



@Giraku 

Sorry for the delay.  It is 10 clicks to advance one light on the L1000.  11 LED lights.  110 clicks to light up the last light and max volume.


----------



## Giraku

JasonNYC said:


> @Giraku
> 
> Sorry for the delay.  It is 10 clicks to advance one light on the L1000.  11 LED lights.  110 clicks to light up the last light and max volume.


Great to know. Thank you, @JasonNYC!!


----------



## JasonNYC

If anyone is planning on attending AXPONA this weekend in Chicago, we will have the SP1000 Stainless Steel, Copper and Black Onyx available for demo, along with the KANN, AK70 MK II, ACRO L1000 Desktop Amp and ACRO S1000 speakers.


----------



## TYATYA

Anyone pls help.
S1000 & L1000 combo v.s AK T1.
Which is better choice?


----------



## Ultrainferno

Today we review the Astell&Kern Acro L1000 desktop AMP/DAC and it's so good that we're adding it to our recommended buys! Now on Headfonia!

https://www.headfonia.com/review-astellkern-acro-l1000/


----------



## techinblack

Thanks for the article


----------



## monsieurfromag3

Listened to this one side by side with the Mojo and Ifi Micro iDSD BL. It’s... competent, I guess? Very, very soft, to the point of boring for me. I can see it working for folk, or generally vocal-heavy, languid music. Not an all-rounder at all though, forget about it for EDM, metal, or big orchestra music; sound stage was insanely poor - we’re talking 200 degrees max, and the detail is not all there. The price tag eludes me... being able to drive speakers as well is a nice bonus for some, and that function must add a lot of engineering work and circuitry. It’s correctly built too, although not quite the chunk of Ionic column shaft I was expecting.


----------



## BuddhaBruce

Giraku said:


> OK. I got mine yesterday!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you like those TH900?


----------



## Giraku

BuddhaBruce said:


> How do you like those TH900?


Ummm... sold already. I'm using HD820 as my main cans.


----------



## Trasselkalle

@Giraku How are you doing with the L1000? Any comparison chances vs other amps? Someone felt it was very dark sounding vs the Mojo, but others seem to feel differently. It is hard to make sense things atm so any feedback would be good.


----------



## udesign48

is this unit USB powered? 
If so, it might be good for travelers..


----------



## TYATYA

Does the silence in this topic means S1000 and L1000 are not success products?


----------



## JasonNYC

udesign48 said:


> is this unit USB powered?
> If so, it might be good for travelers..


No, the L1000 needs to be plugged into a wall outlet.


----------



## raptorn60

Hello to all, quick question: how well does this amp pairs with K701 and HD800? Does it sound warm or cool?


----------



## 6a6uH BHyK

monsieurfromag3 said:


> Listened to this one side by side with the Mojo and Ifi Micro iDSD BL. It’s... competent, I guess? Very, very soft, to the point of boring for me. I can see it working for folk, or generally vocal-heavy, languid music. Not an all-rounder at all though, forget about it for EDM, metal, or big orchestra music; sound stage was insanely poor - we’re talking 200 degrees max, and the detail is not all there. The price tag eludes me... being able to drive speakers as well is a nice bonus for some, and that function must add a lot of engineering work and circuitry. It’s correctly built too, although not quite the chunk of Ionic column shaft I was expecting.



I'm considering L1000 vs. iFi Micro iDSD BL. What would You recommend to buy? Why? What are the sound differences? Thanks.


----------



## monsieurfromag3

6a6uH BHyK said:


> I'm considering L1000 vs. iFi Micro iDSD BL. What would You recommend to buy? Why? What are the sound differences? Thanks.


From memory they are polar opposites tuning-wise.

The L1000 I honestly wouldn’t recommend for use as headphone amp from what I auditioned (only tried single-ended), unless you’re into super soft sources and don’t mind an intimate stage. For studio-recorded folk music, guitar/piano + voice maybe. It’s just not very adept technically, more like an above-average PC sound card than a $900 dac/amp. The versatility is nice though - not many devices can drive speakers as well as sport jacks for 3.5mm and 6.3 single-ended, then also 2.5mm and XLR balanced.
4.4mm Pentaconn is the only oversight - too bad it’s where a large part of the balanced headphone market is headed.

The iDSD BL is in another league in pretty much all respects sound-wise. But I personally find it clangy and raw, not very musical, as I often feel with many iFi products that on paper sound tailor-made for me. I listen to metal a lot so the added edge is not welcome at all, it makes aggressive masterings downright unpleasant. I can see many people enjoying this unfiltered approach though, and the tinkering you can indulge in with the filters and options.

To both I preferred the Mojo, I ordered one but eventually returned it, as it wasn’t doing anything with my gear that my V30 couldn’t. For the desktop I also considered the Nuforce DAC-9H, which is the DAC-9 with a headphone amp section. Very good. But ultimately I went for a tube DAC/amp from Taga Harmony, the HTA-700B v2, the least expensive of all devices I’ve just listed and yet by far my favorite irrespective of price. Warm, full, detailed, dynamic - a damn steal at just 400€.


----------



## 6a6uH BHyK (Jan 24, 2019)

monsieurfromag3 said:


> From memory they are polar opposites tuning-wise.
> 
> The L1000 I honestly wouldn’t recommend for use as headphone amp from what I auditioned (only tried single-ended), unless you’re into super soft sources and don’t mind an intimate stage. For studio-recorded folk music, guitar/piano + voice maybe. It’s just not very adept technically, more like an above-average PC sound card than a $900 dac/amp. The versatility is nice though - not many devices can drive speakers as well as sport jacks for 3.5mm and 6.3 single-ended, then also 2.5mm and XLR balanced.
> 4.4mm Pentaconn is the only oversight - too bad it’s where a large part of the balanced headphone market is headed.
> ...



Thanks for response and sharing Your experience! I am 70% in electronic music and 30% in rock/metal of different genres. Currently looking for replacement of my AudioQuest Dragonfly Red to upgrade to a bit more tight, punchier bass and faster presentation, keeping treble on the same level (which is important to avoid sharp edges). I've considered L1000 for versatility mostly, but according to your description, soundwise doesn't fit my taste. I'll consider HTA-700B v2, as I haven't look at tubes before, and it has speakers output as well. I see lot of people recommends Chord Mojo, how it can be compared to Dragonfly Red? Is there any improvements or killer differences, taking into account that "Mojo wasn’t doing anything that LG V30 couldn’t"?)


----------



## monsieurfromag3

6a6uH BHyK said:


> Thanks for response and sharing Your experience! I am 70% in electronic music and 30% in rock/metal of different genres. Currently looking for replacement of my AudioQuest Dragonfly Red to upgrade to a bit more tight, punchier bass and faster presentation, keeping treble on the same level (which is important to avoid sharp edges). I've considered L1000 for versatility mostly, but according to your description, soundwise doesn't fit my taste. I'll consider HTA-700B v2, as I haven't look at tubes before, and it has speakers output as well. I see lot of people recommends Chord Mojo, how it can be compared to Dragonfly Red? Is there any improvements or killer differences, taking into account that "Mojo wasn’t doing anything that LG V30 couldn’t"?)


I PM’d you as my reply was getting way off-topic


----------



## decees

@JasonNYC could you tell please what is the output impedance on the headphone outputs in L1000?


----------



## DReborn

why does no one seem to care about this amp? seems like its really cool. great design, amp/dac combo, etc? even has speaker outputs


----------



## DReborn

guess not... =)


----------



## Cat Music

DReborn said:


> why does no one seem to care about this amp? seems like its really cool. great design, amp/dac combo, etc? even has speaker outputs


because maybe it's not good? Lol


----------



## mikewr (Feb 10, 2020)

Can anyone confirm if the usb cable that comes with this is super short, or if it even comes with one? I saw a picture of it, but wanted to know for sure.

nvm, I found out.


----------



## AspettiSignore

Hello all, selling mine over at https://www.head-fi.org/threads/fs-astell-kern-l1000-desktop-dac-amp-combo.933970/.
Please pm me if interested.

Isaac


----------



## fogsound

Does anyone know if an active sub like the Fostex submini can be integrated with the L1000 + S1000?

https://www.fostexinternational.com/docs/archive_products/PM-SUBmini.shtml


----------



## cuiter23

20W into 4ohms. Would be enough for it pair well with most bookshelf speakers. Looks like a promising unit!


----------



## azkkr

Hi guys. Has anyone tried to run this from an iOS device (with an adapter obviously)?


----------

